# A simple IE work-around



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

I have been reading all of the stuff that I have been posting, but this work-around jusr didn't sink in until Arie Slob spotlighted it.

Simply by going to Tools ->Internet Options -> Security ->Custom Level and scrolling down to "Navigate sub-frames across different domains" and clicking "disable", one can fix the website "spoofing" vulnerability.

Here's the URL for the newsletter:

http://www.windowsnewsletter.com/current-issue.html


----------

